# IB feed + OptionsOracle



## gloveski (17 May 2010)

Hi all,

For the life of me I can't work out what symbol code for asx stocks such as BHP , CBA XJo etc to get the data from Interactive brokers into optionsoracle.

I have Ib communicating with Optionsoracle but cant work out the symbol codes

Thanks in advance


----------



## Grinder (17 May 2010)

Have you tried changing the plug-in server to Australia or maybe try using ^XJO


----------



## gloveski (17 May 2010)

Grinder said:


> Have you tried changing the plug-in server to Australia or maybe try using ^XJO




thanks for the reply grinder I can get it going using the Dynamic australian server but I was looking for realtime data from IB
 typing in say BHP it doesn't recognise it IB must have some different symbol for BHP. I thought is might have been ASX:BHP but that didn't work


----------



## gloveski (27 May 2010)

doesn't anyone use IB and optionsoracle?


----------



## Grinder (28 May 2010)

Use Optionoracle but not IB. Check out the forum for further assistance, seems theres some trouble with the pricing and no updated version in sight.


----------

